# Breeding RB's



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

Right now I have 7 rb's in a 75 gallon tank. They are about 5 inches long. Last Friday I bought a 210 gallon tank. I just made a stand for it and ordered filter, heaters, and a background for it. Total around $1200. I have a couple questions, I would like to breed them. I read that around 7 rb's is a good number and the tank is plenty big enough. I need to know, where should I set the tempurature of the tank, what they like for lighting and how to set the inside of the tank up so hopefully they will get busy...... Any help will be appriciated. Thank you.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

First and foremost welcome to P Fury

In order for them to breed you will have to make the tank as comfortablle as possible, in terms of the setting and water conditions. Put plenty of plants and a substrate inthere. I have sand and has worked fo me.

The temp should be around the 80 degree mark. Mntis Correct me if I'm wrong) In my country we don't use heaters.

Lighting one standard aquarium bulbs will be great. Try and give them an area that is not very well lit as well.

The shoal will have to be together for a while before they pair off. I would suggest that you set it up and let nature take its course.

However information in this site will tell you how to simulate the dry and wet seasons to make them get into it faster.

Hope this helps

All the best.

Note - do a read up of the info in this forum for a farely comprehensive account on the subject


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you Davo. I will post some pictures when it is completly set up.


----------



## samandrenee (Feb 6, 2005)

well i have 12 in a 125 will be 1 year in june and they r just fine...heres a pic..


----------

